# Ivy Bridge Core i5-3570K in neuem PCGH-PC [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. April 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Ivy Bridge Core i5-3570K in neuem PCGH-PC [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Ivy Bridge Core i5-3570K in neuem PCGH-PC [Anzeige]


----------



## N3utr4l1s4t0r (24. April 2012)

Schöne Auswahl habt ihr da getroffen. Mein nächster PC wird wohl ziemlich ähnlich aussehen.

edit: Ich dachte das ASRock Board wäre schwarz?!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2012)

N3utr4l1s4t0r schrieb:


> Schöne Auswahl habt ihr da getroffen. Mein nächster PC wird wohl ziemlich ähnlich aussehen.
> 
> edit: Ich dachte das ASRock Board wäre schwarz?!



Wenn man sich manche Bilder genauer betrachtet kommt man unweigerlich auf Heino, die Farbe ist wohl eher Schwarz / Braun


----------



## Rosigatton (24. April 2012)

Jepp, so ähnlich stelle ich mir meinen Zukünftugen auch vor. Mir würde ´ne 7850 reichen, und SSD späda nachrüsten (brauche ich nicht unbedingt/aber schön zu haben).
Jaja, der Doc und die Haselnuss


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. April 2012)

N3utr4l1s4t0r schrieb:


> Schöne Auswahl habt ihr da getroffen. Mein nächster PC wird wohl ziemlich ähnlich aussehen.
> 
> edit: Ich dachte das ASRock Board wäre schwarz?!


 
Siehe Bilder in der Galerie.


----------



## kona-biker (24. April 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> und SSD späda nachrüsten (brauche ich nicht unbedingt/aber schön zu haben).


 
Vergiss den SSD Effekt nicht 

Günstige 120GB SSDs gibts ab knapp über 100€  oder du nimmst ne gscheide wie die verbaute Samsung 830.


----------



## facehugger (24. April 2012)

Sehr schöne Zusammenstellung, für meinen Geschmack nur etwas zu teuer...

Gruß


----------



## ZappendusteR (24. April 2012)

Ja ja ,

Ihr macht schon schöne Rechner....


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. April 2012)

Da würde ich selber einen besseren PC für weniger Geld basteln :O


----------



## Westcoast (24. April 2012)

ich finde die zusammenstellung super. naja nicht jeder kann einen pc selbst zusammen bauen. für unerfahrene user sehr geeignet, 
man hat auch eine gesamtgarantie auf das system. ausserdem werden die rechner auf funktionalität geprüft.

habe mich schon oft aufgeregt, einen pc zusammengebaut und das board war defekt. wieder ausbauen, zurückschicken und wieder einbauen.


----------



## Nachtmensch (24. April 2012)

Ja, so einen in der Art würd ich mir auch basteln - nur eben billiger


----------



## L-man (24. April 2012)

irgendwie finde ich die Graka ein wenig sehr schwach für die CPU.


----------



## Antichrist (24. April 2012)

Und immer noch verbaut PCGH die Schrottfestplatte von Seagate, obwohl es für gleiches Geld eine richtig gute 7200er HDD von Seagate gibt.

Die C'T machte es in ihrem letzten Bauvorschlag besser. Und leise ist die Platte trotzdem!

Unrundes Paket für viel Geld, insbesonders der GTX680 PC für 2000 Euro! Bei einem solchen Megapreis darf man sich keine Mängelkomponenten erlauben, gerade da man von PCGH eigentlich absolute Kompetenz erwarten müsste!


----------



## Zomg (25. April 2012)

Für den Preis, hätte ich eher statt dem 2TB das 3TB Model von Seagate genommen, dieses hat wesentlich höhere Datentransferraten und auf die bescheidene Zugriffszeit der großen Schwester muss man da nicht schauen, da die SSD sowieso als Hauptplatte fungiert. Ansonsten würde ich an der Zusammenstellung auch nicht viel ändern. Für Leute die Angst haben selber Hand-anzulegen sicherlich eine gute Alternative zu dem "Massenmarkt".


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (25. April 2012)

Antichrist schrieb:


> Und immer noch verbaut PCGH die Schrottfestplatte von Seagate, obwohl es für gleiches Geld eine richtig gute 7200er HDD von Seagate gibt.
> 
> Die C'T machte es in ihrem letzten Bauvorschlag besser. Und leise ist die Platte trotzdem!
> 
> Unrundes Paket für viel Geld, insbesonders der GTX680 PC für 2000 Euro! Bei einem solchen Megapreis darf man sich keine Mängelkomponenten erlauben, gerade da man von PCGH eigentlich absolute Kompetenz erwarten müsste!


 
Wir haben uns die Festplatte angeschaut, die war uns einfach zu laut, wenn man die andere daneben hält. Ich weiß nicht was andere da getestet haben, mir ist das auch ziemlich egal. Bei den PCGH-PCs steht Silent im Fokus. Und Lautstärke empfindet jeder bzw. jedes Messgerät anders. Also stehen wir auch zu dieser Zusammenstellung, der niedrige Lärmpegel gibt uns auch Recht.


----------



## Zomg (26. April 2012)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Wir haben uns die Festplatte angeschaut, die war uns einfach zu laut, wenn man die andere daneben hält. Ich weiß nicht was andere da getestet haben, mir ist das auch ziemlich egal. Bei den PCGH-PCs steht Silent im Fokus. Und Lautstärke empfindet jeder bzw. jedes Messgerät anders. Also stehen wir auch zu dieser Zusammenstellung, der niedrige Lärmpegel gibt uns auch Recht.


 
Das Argument "leise" mag durchaus wichtig sein, meinen PC habe ich auch auf leise getrimmt... Aber: Was bringt einem ein so schneller Rechner wenn die Programmladezeiten unstimmig sind? Bei ner 256GB SSD hät ichs ja noch gelten lassen, da kann man wirklich mehr oder weniger noch ne Weile lang bedenkenlos darauf losinstallieren, aber bei Zeiten wo Windows mal auf 20 GB anschwillt, 34GB für die ein oder andere Spieleinstallation draufgehen, wird man früher oder später entweder ständig hin und her installieren müssen, ODER auf das Datengrab ausweichen - und wenn dieses dann "langsam" aber leise ist, würde ich gerne auf das bisschen leiser verzichten und mir die Leistung wünschen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (26. April 2012)

Das wirst du nicht merken, schau dir auch mal die positiven Kommentare bei Alternate zur HDD an:    Seagate ST2000DL003 2,0 TB


----------



## FreezerX (29. April 2012)

An dem PC finde ich 
Prozessor, Mainboard, Grafikkarte, RAM, SSD, Gehäuse und Brenner top.
Das Netzteil ist auch sehr gut, ich selber hätte mir ein E9-480W gewünscht.
Und die Festplatte ist in Ordnung! In Verbindung mit einer SSD ist die Festplatte relativ egal (hauptsache leise und zuverlässig).

Insofern einer der ersten Komplettrechner, der mich positiv überrascht. Der Preis ist keine Sensation, aber mit 2 Jahren Garantie von Alternate und Zusammenbau sehr preiswert! Finde ich gut gemacht.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. April 2012)

Mh, mit doppelt so grosser SSD (128 Gig sind ... nett, aber das ein oder andere grössere Spiel sollte doch schon mit drauf passen ... wenigstens beweist ihr mit der Samsung Geschmack ) und 'ner GeForce drin hätte ich den neuen PC mit dem 3570K sogar einem Freund empfohlen, so bau ich ihm die Kiste dann doch lieber selber zusammen, trotz Zeitmangels meinerseits .... (damit wärens schon 2 PC-Bauten nächsten Monat, mein Upgrade inbegriffen). :-/


----------



## bofferbrauer (4. Mai 2012)

Bei dem Preis hättet ihr ihn auch gleich PCGH-PC LEET Edition nennen können ^^


----------



## -MIRROR- (4. Mai 2012)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Mh, mit doppelt so grosser SSD (128 Gig sind ... nett, aber das ein oder andere grössere Spiel sollte doch schon mit drauf passen ... wenigstens beweist ihr mit der Samsung Geschmack ) und 'ner GeForce drin hätte ich den neuen PC mit dem 3570K sogar einem Freund empfohlen, so bau ich ihm die Kiste dann doch lieber selber zusammen, trotz Zeitmangels meinerseits .... (damit wärens schon 2 PC-Bauten nächsten Monat, mein Upgrade inbegriffen). :-/


 
Tut es doch. Bei 128GB haste Windows 7 + Programme ca. 25GB verbraucht und "das ein oder andere große Spiel" verbraucht nicht einfach mal 100GB. 

128GB reichen aus. 5 Spiele passen da locker rauf und man hat noch ein Polster.


----------



## jules.m (4. Mai 2012)

1337€ ? i lold


----------



## Ralle@ (4. Mai 2012)

Fast 1350€ 

Sorry aber der Preis geht gar nicht, aber unerfahrene PC User werden halt oft abgezockt. Hauptsache PCGH steht vorne am Case.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Mai 2012)

der preis ist n gag oder?


----------



## miagi.pl (4. Mai 2012)

1337 euro ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaxNag (4. Mai 2012)

ich habe den Artikel nur angeklickt, weil ich die Kommentare zu dem epischen Preis sehen wollte.


----------



## -MIRROR- (4. Mai 2012)

PCGH orientiert sich eben am Mainstream. Man wollt ihr uns verarschen ?! 

Als ob wir von PCGHX so viel Kohle hinblättern würde für die Hardware.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (5. Mai 2012)

ja n bisschen arg teuer...
die leute, die ahnung haben, werden ihren pc auch weiterhin selber zusammenschrauben. die leute, die keine ahnung haben, kaufen sich diesen pc


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2012)

Ein Rechner für 1337€ und dann ist da nur eine AMD 7870 drin?


----------



## Ralle@ (5. Mai 2012)

Man darf auch nicht vergessen dass die 1337€ ohne OS sind, was den Preis noch lächerlicher macht. Mit einer 64 Bit Home Premium Version kostet der stolze 1419€. Die zwei Preise sind natürlich 

Alle Preise sind vom Alternate

CPU: I5 3570K 219,90€
CPU Kühler: Scythe Mugen 3 Rev B PCGH 43,99€ 
RAM: 2x 4GB Corsair DDR3 1600 CL9 41,99€
Mainboard: Asrock Z77 Pro3 94,90€
Grafikkarte: Sapphire 7870 299€
Blu Ray: LG BH10LS38 76,90€
SSD: Samsung 830 Series 128GB 129,90€
HDD: Seagate 2TB ST2000DL003 104,90€
NT: Be Quiet F1 500W PCGH 69,90€
Case: Fractal Design R3 89,90€
OS: Win 7 Home Premium 64 77,90€
----------------------------------------------------
Summe: 1249,18€

Mit OS und den gleichen Komponenten billiger als der Fertige ohne OS.
Aber es geht noch billiger.


Mindfactory

CPU: I5 3570K 208,95€
CPU Kühler: Thermalright Macho 33,75€
RAM: 2x 4GB Corsair DDR3 Vengeance 1600 LP Black 41,50€
Mainboard: Asrock Z77 Pro3 85,20€
Grafikkarte: Sapphie 7870 OC 294,80€
Blu Ray: LG BH10LS38 68,63€
SSD: Samsung 830 Series 128GB 121,90€
HDD: Seagate 2TB ST2000DL003 96,80€
NT: Be Quiet E9 450W 63,16€
Case: Fractal Design R3 84,98€
OS: Win 7 Home Premium 64 79,09€
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Summe: 1178,76€

Immerhin 158€ billiger als der Fertige vom Alternate. Nur hat dieser einen besseren CPU Kühler und ein noch leiseres und Effizienteres NT.
Dabei besteht immer noch ein gutes spar Potenzial. Mit einer Crucial M4 128GB SSD spart man nochmal 20,70€ Mit einer 7950 von Sapphire (die ist ja ebenfalls sehr leise) ist man immer noch unter dem Preis vom Alternate.

Crucial M4 128GB 101,20€
Sapphire 7950 337,54€
------------------------------
1200,79€

Ist immer noch 136,21€ billiger als der vom Alternate ohne OS. Vergleicht man dem mit OS spart man 218,21€ Mit der Preis Differenz geht sich locker eine 7970 aus.

Sapphire 7970 Dual Fan 418,94 (habe ich selber, zwar die OC Edition aber es kommt der gleiche Kühler zum Einsatz).
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Summe: 1302,90€

Immer noch 34,10€ billiger als der ohne OS und 116,10€ billiger als der mit OS. Jetzt aber mit einer wesentlich stärkeren Grafikkarte und selbst da hat das 450W NT immer noch keine Probleme. Daher finde ich den Preis von 1337€ für überteuert. Selbst wenn man es sich nicht zutraut den PC selbst zusammen zu bauen, meistens kennt man wem der es kann. Wenn nicht, um 89,90 baut ihn Mindfactory zusammen inkl, da bleiben dann immer noch 26,20€ über.


----------



## bulldozer (6. Mai 2012)

@ralle

Wo wäre der Sinn dieser PCGH PC's wenn sie damit keinen Gewinn machen würden?
Natürlich sind die Dinger teurer als wenn man sich die Kompenten einzeln kauft und selber zusammenschraubt...


----------



## Shadow Complex (6. Mai 2012)

Ahh, die Schlauchdurchführungsgummis hättet Ihr aber schon richten können, bevor Ihr von dem Schmuckstück die Fotos geschossen habt. 

Iwie sieht das IO-Shield vom Mainboard so leer aus. Ich mein es ist sicherlich alles da, was 98% der Kunden brauchen werden, aber es sieht wie gesagt einfach verdammt leer aus.


----------



## PREESTYLE (6. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Rechner für 1337€ und dann ist da nur eine AMD 7870 drin?


 
Genau DAS wollte ich auch schreiben/fragen 
Für 1337 bekomme ich den PC mit einer GTX680 hin , nur eben SB (i5-2400 oder sowas)...


----------



## skyscraper (6. Mai 2012)

@Ralle:



In deine teuerste Konfig könnte man noch eine 680 reinbauen ohne teurer zu werden als Alternate. (Exkl. Zusammenbau)


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (6. Mai 2012)

Wer 1337 ist, bekommt das System sicher günstiger 

Sorry, aber is doch so !


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (6. Mai 2012)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Man darf auch nicht vergessen dass die 1337€ ohne  OS sind, was den Preis noch lächerlicher macht. Mit einer 64 Bit Home  Premium Version kostet der stolze 1419€. Die zwei Preise sind natürlich
> [...]


 
Toll. JEDER kann den dargestellten PC günstiger zusammenbauen und um das zu wissen, muss man auch keine Intelligenzbestie sein - es reicht schon ein wenig klarer Menschenverstand, den viele hier scheinbar nicht aufweisen können. 
Leute, denkt doch mal nach.
a) PCGH bezieht seine Hardware von Alternate.de. Die sind nicht gerade für die niedrigsten Preise bekannt.
b) auch der Zusammenbau vom Rechner wird von Alternate.de vorgenommen. Auch die wollen für den Zusammenbau Geld sehen.
und dann der Schritt den scheinbar die meisten hier vergessen:
c) über den Rechner bezieht natürlich auch - man glaubt es kaum - PCGH selber noch Geld. Ja, die verschenken den Rechner auch nicht. Das hat nichts mit "Da steht PCGH drauf, der muss teurer sein" zu tun, sondern eben als alternative Einnahmequelle - das kann man jetzt ja nun wirklich nicht schlecht heißen. 
Attraktiv wird der PC eben als Rundumsorglospaket für die Leute, die selber keinen PC zusammenbauen können oder die die Vorteile eines Fertig-PCs mit denen eines Eigenbau-PCs kombinieren möchten (unkopmliziertes Einschicken des Komplettrechners bei Fehlern, aber alle Teile von hoher Qualität, um nur zwei Beispiele zu nennen.)
Wenn euch der Rechner nicht passt, dann kauft ihn doch einfach nicht, wo ist das Problem? Man muss kein Spezialist sein, um zu verstehen, dass es noch günstiger geht. Denken hilft!
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Killer Mandarine (6. Mai 2012)

Preis geht eigentlich.. wenn man sich es selbst zusammenbaut, gehts aber 280€ billiger: http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-236136


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Mai 2012)

Die Montage und die Garantie, dass die Kiste läuft, das kostet nun mal auch Geld.


----------



## skyscraper (6. Mai 2012)

Bench-Marc schrieb:
			
		

> Die Montage und die Garantie, dass die Kiste läuft, das kostet nun mal auch Geld.



... Wo der Bench-Marc nicht unrecht hat.


----------



## -MIRROR- (6. Mai 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die Montage und die Garantie, dass die Kiste läuft, das kostet nun mal auch Geld.


 
Ihr braucht euch auch gar nicht rechtfertigen. Ihr wollt ja etwas daran verdienen und wir nicht, so wie ihr das macht ist das schon mehr als ok, so ein gutes P/L sieht man selten. Dass ich andere PC-Komponenten verbauen würde für weniger Geld privat ist ja wohl klar.


----------



## skyscraper (6. Mai 2012)

-MIRROR- schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr braucht euch auch gar nicht rechtfertigen. Ihr wollt ja etwas daran verdienen und wir nicht, so wie ihr das macht ist das schon mehr als ok, so ein gutes P/L sieht man selten. Dass ich andere PC-Komponenten verbauen würde für weniger Geld privat ist ja wohl klar.




Zumal ihr auch einen guten Teile-Mix macht. Und keinen i7-3820 mit zwei gtx 550 ti im SLI, das ihr dann als "Gaming-PC" verkauft.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Mai 2012)

Den meisten ist halt nicht bewusst, dass es nicht nur die Teile an sich sind, die den Preis aus machen. 

Denn da wären noch das Know-How (welche Komponenten passen), die korrekte Montage plus die Garantie, dass alles läuft, die OS-Installation plus Treiber. All das ist ist etwas, dass nicht jeder weiß - und genau diesen Service übernehmen Alternate und PCGH für die Käufer, aber freilich nicht völlig kostenlos, sondern zu einem fairen Gegenwert.


----------



## -MIRROR- (6. Mai 2012)

Sehe ich eben auch so. Da muss jeder selber abwägen, was man mit diesem Geld dann macht. ich habe bisher noch darauf vertraut, dass meine Hardware funktioniert oder mein seröser Versandhändler das übernimmt, was bisher ja geklappt hat.


----------



## tolga9009 (6. Mai 2012)

+1 [PCGH_Marc for President]
Für mich stellt das selber zusammenstellen kein Problem dar, allerdings musste auch ich (wie wahrscheinlich viele andere auch) bei den ersten PCs "Lehrgeld" bezahlen. Bei jedem neuen Upgrade wird's zum Glück immer weniger... Einer meiner Freunde hatte mal sein Netzteil auseinandergebaut um nach dem Prozessor zu suchen xD! Über verbogene CPU-Pins brauche ich garnicht erst berichten... Mittlerweile öffnen die Jungs ihre Cases nichtmal mehr zum Staub saugen. Da wären die paar Gold besser in einen PCGH-PC investiert!


----------



## -MIRROR- (6. Mai 2012)

Denke auch. Ich habe auch ein paar nicht perfekte Investitionen getätigt, weniger PC, eher Peripherie, es graut mir heute noch der gedanke. Und jetzt, naja mein jetziger PC, der ist zwar mMn auch nicht ganz perfekt, aber so gut wie für dne Zeitpunkt als ich ihn zusammenbestellt hatte 

kaputtgemacht habe ich gottseidank noch nie etwas.

Mittlerweile bin ich Experte  Danke PCGH!


----------



## Ovaron (7. Mai 2012)

Warum macht ihr das eigentlich noch. Eure Leser basteln doch sowieso alle lieber selber an den Rechnern rum


----------



## kr0 (7. Mai 2012)

Finde das auch vollkommen legitim, wenn man basteln will und es kann, dann holt man sich auch keinen fertig montierten rechner! Diejenigen die qualitaet wollen zahlen dafuer und dafuer ist der preis vollkommen i.O.!


----------



## -MIRROR- (7. Mai 2012)

Außerdem bringt das sehr wohl was, auch aus Bastler-Sicht und ich empfehle gerne die PCGH-PC's weiter an Leute, die Garantie wollen und so.


----------



## Ralle@ (8. Mai 2012)

kr0 schrieb:


> Finde das auch vollkommen legitim, wenn man basteln will und es kann, dann holt man sich auch keinen fertig montierten rechner! Diejenigen die qualitaet wollen zahlen dafuer und dafuer ist der preis vollkommen i.O.!


 

Seh ich anders.
Der von mir gezeigte Rechner mit der 7970 drinnen ist auch fertig montiert und kostet mit Win 7 immer noch weniger als der fertige Rechner von Alternate & PCGH mit einer 7870.
Ich bleibe nach wie vor dabei, der Preis ist zu hoch.


----------



## kr0 (8. Mai 2012)

Wenn du an deren stelle sitzen wuerdest, haettest die rechner auch nicht ohne gewinn verbucht oder?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. Mai 2012)

Ich verstehe die Aufregung wegen dem Preis nicht. Wir sind dabei völlig transparent und die offizielle Kalkulation von Alternate seht ihr alle im Bild. Für den Zusammenbau/Garantie möchte Alternate 99 Euro haben. Weitere Kosten kommen nicht dazu, also auch *kein "PCGH-Aufschlag"* usw. In diesem Fall hat Alternate den PC sogar günstiger angeboten als alle Einzelkomponenten gekostet haben. Siehe die Kalkulation.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -MIRROR- (8. Mai 2012)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Aufregung wegen dem Preis nicht. Wir sind dabei völlig transparent und die offizielle Kalkulation von Alternate seht ihr alle im Bild. Für den Zusammenbau/Garantie möchte Alternate 99 Euro haben. Weitere Kosten kommen nicht dazu, also auch *kein "PCGH-Aufschlag"* usw. In diesem Fall hat Alternate den PC sogar günstiger angeboten als alle Einzelkomponenten gekostet haben. Siehe die Kalkulation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe doch gesagt, ihr braucht euch nicht rechtfertigen! Lass doch die, sollen sie eben grundlos meckern!


----------



## skyscraper (8. Mai 2012)

Es ist mir schleierhaft, wie ausgiebig man sich über sowas streiten kann. 

Ist es dir zu teuer: kaufs nicht!
Ist der Preis für dich OK: kaufs dir, oder freu dich einfach. 

So, die Community darf wieder friedlich leben.


----------



## Ralle@ (13. Mai 2012)

Was heißt Grundlos?
Es ist nun mal zu teuer für die gebotene Leistung, das habe ich angekreidet. Das System ist ja nicht schlecht, nur das P/L stimmt nicht, zudem habe ich ein Beispiel gezeigt wo man um den gleichen Preis ebenfalls ein fertiges System inkl. 7970 bekommt. Die PCGH kreidet doch ebenso an, wenn Produkt XY für die gebotene Leistung zu viel kostet. 

Schon erstaunlich wie User ein System dass zu teuer ist verteidigen nur weil PCGH drauf steht


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Mai 2012)

Bis auf das MB ein recht Guter PC.


----------



## FreezerX (19. Mai 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Bis auf das MB ein recht Guter PC.


 
Wäre schön, wenn du auch nennst, warum du das Mainboard nicht für gut hältst. 
Das Pro3 bietet genug Anschlüsse für fast jeden Wunsch und ist zuverlässig.


----------



## Mister L (11. Juli 2012)

Mir gefällt der Rechner recht gut. Auch der "Aufschlag für Montage, Test und Installation geht für mich in Ordnung.
Ich habe allerdings eine Frage, die ich mittels der von Euch und Alternate angegebenen Daten leider nicht klären konnte.

Bisher verwende ich ein 2-Monitor-System und würde dies auch gerne weiterführen. Problem ist nur, daß die beiden (guten) Monitore nur einen DVI-Anschluß (Moni1 22") und einen VGA (Moni3 19") haben.
Soweit ich das sehe, hat die verbaute 7870 "nur" 1xDVI und 1xHDMI.
Es gibt ja wohl Adapter DVI-VGA und HDMI-DVI, insofern müßte es ja dann theoretisch klappen.

Nur die frage: Tut es das auch "praktisch" bei dieser Karte? Und sind die Adapter im Lieferumfang dabei?

Auch das Motherboard wirft bei mir Fragen auf. Die Bewertungen sind im Netzt teilweise durchwachsen (bspw. Amazon). Auch fehlt mir ein optischer Ausgang.
Das Z77 Pro4 von Asrock ist m.E. nur minimal teurer und hätte dies (und bessere Bewertungen). Warum hat man dann das Pro3 verwendet bzw. wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit dem Pro3? Sind die negativen Bewertungen im Netzt inzwischen hinfällig (z.B. durch BIOS-Updates)?

Welche Soundkarte würdet ihr als Alternative (mit opt. Ausgang) empfehlen? Asus oder Creative?

Außerdem würde mich interessieren, ob sämtliche Handbücher und Treiber-CDs der verbauten Komponenten dem PC beigefügt werden (sowohl in der Verion ohne BS als auch in der mit).

Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand von Euch diese Fragen beantworten könnte.
Schonmal vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## FreezerX (11. Juli 2012)

Zumindest zum Mainboard kann ich dir antworten:
Das Pro3 und das Pro4 sind sind extrem ähnlich. Lediglich etwas mehr Anschlüsse hat das Pro4 (mehr USB, Lüfter, DVI) Dass das Pro3 schlecht ist und das Pro4 gut, ist im Prinzip nicht möglich. Das Pro3 ist auch sehr gut. Die RMA-Quote z.B. bei Mindfactory ist auch unauffällig.

Das Pro3 hat in Amazon viel zu wenige Bewertungen um einen Schluss daraus zu ziehen. Und wer bei beliebten Mainboards nach Berichten sucht, findet immer genug negative, egal bei welchem Hersteller.


----------



## Mister L (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo FreezerX,

danke für Deine Antwort.
Das deckt sich mit meiner Vermutung. Zumal ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen konnte, daß die Spezialisten von PCGH ein mittelmäßiges Board verbauen würden.
Ich war halt nur etwas irritiert, zumal ich nicht wirklich ausführliche Testberichte gefunden habe.

Wenn jetzt noch jemand auf die anderen Fragen antworten könnte, wäre das top.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. Juli 2012)

Also das mit den Monitoren ist kein Problem, für DVI gibt es ja DVI-VGA-Adapter und HDMI kannst du auch für DVI nutzen - per Adapter. Ober der Adapter dabei ist, kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen, im Zweifel bitte die Alternate-Hotline anrufen oder den PC zurück schicken, falls es doch Probleme gibt. Innerhalb von 14 Tage ist es ja problemlos möglich alles kostenfrei zurück zu schicken. 

Soundkarten-Tipps kann ich keine abgeben, da bitte das Heft lesen 

Handbücher und Treiber-CDs werden immer mitgeliefert.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2012)

150€ für die Samsung 830 sind aber schon sehr happig.


----------



## skyscraper (12. Juli 2012)

Das ist halt der Alternate-Preis...

Wobei... http://www.alternate.de/html/search.html?searchCriteria=830+128


----------



## bruchpilot94 (13. Juli 2012)

Für jemanden der das nötige know-how hat sicherlich nicht gerade ein Schnäpchen, aber für jemanden der keine Zeit/Lust hat sich mit der Materie auseinanderzusetzen durchaus ein gutes Angebot.
Ich finde den Preis für einen (gut durchdachten!) Komplettrechner in Ordnung!


----------



## Mister L (13. Juli 2012)

Erstmal Danke für die Hinweise.
Gestern gegen 18:30 Uhr bestellt, heute vormittag kurz vor 11:00 Uhr geliefert. Der Expresszuschlag bei den Versandkosten ist ja verschwindend gering, lohnt sich aber m.E. auf jeden Fall!
Jetzt noch bis Feierband warten.....  *aufdieuhrkuck*

@bruchpilot94: Genau das waren auch meine Überlegungen. Über Preisvergleichsseiten habe ich zwar den Rechner für fast 200,- EUR weniger konfiguriert bekommen (dann sogar auch mit einer 7970!), aber bei 6 Händlern bestellen, Warten, Zusammenschrauben, Installieren und dann hoffen, das alles funzt und man nichts reklamieren muß... Och nö... 

Ich habe die letzten 20 Jahre fast jeden Rechner selber zusammengeschraubt, aber jetzt habe ich da nicht mehr wirklich viel Lust zu. Mal später was ergänzen oder umbauen, ok, aber komplett neu aufbauen muß nicht mehr sein.
Zumal die freie Zeit eh knapper geworden ist. Auch bei dieser Sache gilt eben: "Geld kauft Zeit"...

Insofern freue ich mich über dieses Angebot und bezahle meine Bequemlichkeit gerne mit. Zumal der aufgebaute Rechner dann ja schon getestet ist, sowie Garantie und Rückgaberecht hat.
Das wird bei Einzelkomponenten manchmal schwierig, zumal wenn einige Teile verspätet eintrudeln.

So, jetzt noch was tun und dann ab nach Hause


----------



## Mister L (14. Juli 2012)

Die schnelle Lieferung war das einzig positive!

Seit gestern Abend ärgere ich mir die Pest an den Hals mit dem Teil!!!

freudig ausgepackt, erstmal nachgesehen, ob alles fest ist, vorsichtig aufgebaut, angeschlossen, eingeschaltet....
Und dann:
Windows wird für die erste benutzung vorbereitet....
plötzlich Fehlermeldung:
"The Computer restarted unexpectedly or encountered an unexpected error. Windows installation cannot proceed. To install Windows, click "OK" to restart the computer, and then restart the installation."



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erstmal ruhig geblieben... "OK" geklickt.... und dann die gleiche Meldung.
Das Spielchen läßt sich beliebig wiederholen.

WTF!!!???

Da kaufe ich extra ein GETESTETES, FERTIG AUFGEBAUTES und INSTALLIERTES System und dann sowas???

Klar, daß man heute nirgends bei Alternate Hilfe erwarten kann.... Ja Danke!

Ich bin sowas von sauer und enttäuscht... Wenn was defekt wäre - kann mal passieren, aber das die Installation schon ab Werk im Ar... ist - ne PCGH/Alternate, DAS geht gar nicht!
Also geht die Gurke retour (toll, muß ich noch mit dem Trümmer zur Post latschen)...

Ich kann nur jedem Interessenten raten: baut Euch das System selber zusammen, dann funktioniert es wenigstens!
Unglaublich!


----------



## -MIRROR- (15. Juli 2012)

Mister L schrieb:
			
		

> Die schnelle Lieferung war das einzig positive!
> 
> Seit gestern Abend ärgere ich mir die Pest an den Hals mit dem Teil!!!
> 
> ...



Finde ich natürlich auch doof aber anscheinend hast du keine Ahnung vom PC-Selbstbau da braucht man nicht umsonst Nerven wie Drahtseile, weil es so oft zu irgendwas kommt was nicht funktioniert wie es soll.


----------



## Mister L (15. Juli 2012)

Hi -MIRROR-

"aber anscheinend hast du keine Ahnung vom PC-Selbstbau da braucht man nicht umsonst Nerven wie Drahtseile"

Ach ne 
Wie kommst Du darauf, daß ich keine Ahnung habe? Immerhin habe ich seit 20 Jahren ettliche PCs selber zusammengebaut und installiert.

Mir ist durchaus klar, woran es liegt. Vermutlich wurde der PC wärend der Installation einmal abgeschaltet (sowas macht man naürlich nicht).
Nur eben nicht von mir! Nachdem ich die Kiste ausgepackt, geprüft und verkabelt habe (Maus, Keyboard, Monitor, Netzkabel), habe ich ihn eingeschaltet und direkt die besagte Meldung bestaunen dürfen.

Sicher könnte man das beheben, indem man das ganze Windoof (und weiß Gott was alles für Treiber und Updates) neu von der Recovery-DVD und den beiliegenden treiber CDs installiert.

ABER:
Dann hätte ich auch gleich das Teil OHNE Betriebssystem kaufen können und mir das BS als OEM-Version in der Bucht für <50 EUR besorgt.
Dann locker 150,- EUR gespart und selber installiert.

DAZU hatte und habe ich aber weder ZEIT noch LUST.

Wenn ich also für eine Leistung bezahle, will ich sie auch erhalten.
So einfach ist das....

Warten wir mal den Montag ab, was Alternate dazu sagt...


----------



## -MIRROR- (15. Juli 2012)

Meinen Erfahrungen nach würde Caseking z.B. dir ne richtig geile Entschädigung schenken  Alternate weiß ich nicht, aber der Support ist seriös und alles. Erklär denen das auch so wie du mir gerade und mal sehen, vielleicht springt noch ne Entschädigung bei raus.

Ich wollte nur damit sagen, dass man beim Selbstbau nicht gerade weniger Probleme hat, sondern ganz im Gegenteil. Da ist man aber eher selber für verantwortlich z.B: bei so einem Installationsfehler. Aber dafür gibts auch Produktfehler die Zeit und Nerven rauben, wofür man nichts kann.


----------



## Mister L (16. Juli 2012)

Hi -MIRROR-

tja, seit 9.00 Uhr habe ich nun versucht, Alternate zu erreichen. Keine Chance (danke für die Warteschleifen in einer kostenpflichtigen Hotline - auch ein Geschäftsmodell!).
Leider auch keinerlei Reaktion auf meine Emails vom Freitag, Samstag und heute (via Webseite per Kontaktformular und per Email-Adresse), keine Reaktion auf den Call-Back-Service....

Wenn also bei so einem PC mal was dran ist: Laßt alle Hoffnung fahren! Bei Alternate gibt es keinen Service!

Insofern blieb jetzt nur noch Rücktritt und der Schrott geht Retour. Rücksendeformular und Versandmarke sind schon ausgedruckt und heute abend wird verpackt und zu Post gejuckelt (toll, daß ich den Trümmer jetzt wieder hin schleppen darf).
Bin mal gespannt, ob wenigstens die Rückzahlung klappt oder ob ich da direkt zum Anwalt muß...

Fazit: NIE WIEDER Alternate! 

Hinweis für PCGH: Sucht euch mal einen besseren Anbieter, der die Leute nicht bei Problemen im Regen stehen läßt!

Hätte echt nicht gedacht, daß der Service von Alternate so beschissen ist. Unfaßbar.

Ich werde also die Komponenten einzeln besorgen (bloß nicht bei Alternate!), selber zusammenschrauben, Geld sparen und gut ist.


Du hast Caseking erwähnt. Die haben teilweise ganz gute Preise. Hast Du Erfahrung mit deren Service gemacht?
Ansonsten würde ich Mindfactory und Hardwareversand probieren.
Das Gehäuse (Fractal Design Delfin R3) gibt es ja leider nicht bei Caseking.

Danke & Gruß


----------



## skyscraper (16. Juli 2012)

Hi, Mister L.

Ich brauchte vorab für eine Mod Informationen zu einem Kühler. Also flugs den Casekingservice hier im Forum angeschrieben und siehe da: Alles top beantwortet. Das finde ich echt .

Links: Caseking das Caseking Supportforum

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...d-5770-und-artic-accelero-twin-turbo-2-a.html meine Anfrage.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (16. Juli 2012)

Mister L schrieb:


> Hi -MIRROR-
> 
> tja, seit 9.00 Uhr habe ich nun versucht, Alternate zu erreichen. Keine Chance (danke für die Warteschleifen in einer kostenpflichtigen Hotline - auch ein Geschäftsmodell!).
> Leider auch keinerlei Reaktion auf meine Emails vom Freitag, Samstag und heute (via Webseite per Kontaktformular und per Email-Adresse), keine Reaktion auf den Call-Back-Service....
> ...



Hallo,

mal langsam. Jeder hat mal einen schlechten Tag. Wie wäre es, wenn ich dir direkt helfe und wir es gemeinsam mit Alternate klären?

Kannst du mir deine E-Mail-Adresse per PN schicken?

Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## skyscraper (16. Juli 2012)

Siehe da! Der Service-Mann ist schon zur Stelle


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juli 2012)

Mister L schrieb:


> Hi -MIRROR-
> 
> tja, seit 9.00 Uhr habe ich nun versucht, Alternate zu erreichen. Keine Chance (danke für die Warteschleifen in einer kostenpflichtigen Hotline - auch ein Geschäftsmodell!).
> Leider auch keinerlei Reaktion auf meine Emails vom Freitag, Samstag und heute (via Webseite per Kontaktformular und per Email-Adresse), keine Reaktion auf den Call-Back-Service....
> ...



Tja und hier gibt es einige die mit Mindfactory nicht zufrieden sind usw usw. Wo Menschen arbeiten passieren Fehler, was zwar nicht sein soll aber ab und an doch vorkommt. Nutze erstmal hier die helfende Hand, mit rumpoltern usw kommt man auch nicht weiter


----------



## Mister L (16. Juli 2012)

Hi,

Da das System ja zurück gehen wird, habe ich mal folgende Komponenten für einen Selbstbau zusammengestellt:

Selbstbau Gamer PC | Geizhals.at EU

Fractal Design Define R3 USB 3.0 schwarz, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R3-USB3-BL)
Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
Seagate Barracuda Green 5900.3 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DL003)
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 OC, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (GV-R787OC-2GD)
ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail
Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1)
be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191)

Da komme ich (laut Geizhals) auf knapp 960,- EUR.
Jetzt noch 45,- EUR für Windows 7 Pro 64Bit bei ebay und ich bin bei 1000,- EUR.

Alternatives Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, Intel Z77 Mainboard - Sockel 1155

Vorhanden aus aktuellem PC:
Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC256B)

Meine Fragen an die Experten:
Welches Motherboard ist besser? Das Asrock oder das Gigabyte?
Reicht das 450 W Netzteil, oder wäre das mit 500 (wie im PCGH-PC) besser?
Welche Wärmeleitpaste ist aktuell empfehlenswert?

Danke & Gruß


----------



## skyscraper (16. Juli 2012)

Mister L schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Da das System ja zurück gehen wird, habe ich mal folgende Komponenten für einen Selbstbau zusammengestellt:
> 
> ...


 
Hi, erstelle besser einen KAufberatungs Thread, das kommt besser an 

Gruß


----------



## Mister L (16. Juli 2012)

Hi Dr. Bakterius,

kenne wir uns nicht... 

ja Fehler können passieren - kein Thema.
Aber was heißt "Helfende Hand"? Von Alternate kommt die ja leider nicht...
Die Hilfe im Forum ist ja prima, aber die bekommt man ja (zum Glück) auch, ohne Alternate das Geld für "Aufbau und Funktionstest" zu geben.
Zumal ja letzteres offensichtlich nicht stattgefunden hat (oder ich habe einen Rückläufer statt eines Neugerätes bekommen... wer weiß).

Ich arbeite selber im Vertrieb und daher reagiere ich auf nicht vorhandenen Service ganz besonders allergisch!

Nun ist der Montag fast rum und ich habe immer noch keine Antwort von Alternate. Insofern finde ich schon, daß ich rumpoltern darf.
Kotz mich halt an, daß ich quasi 300,- EUR für einen "Service" ausgegeben habe, der defacto nicht vorhanden ist. (die 300,- EUR sind der Mehrpreis zum Selberzusammenbauen mit ebay Windows).

Da ich @home leider keinen Goldesel habe und (wie vermutlich alle von Euch) für die Kohle auch hart arbeiten muß, kann ich das einfach nicht akzeptieren.
Wenn sich wenigstens jemand von Alternate mal gemeldet hätte... dann hätte man sicher eine Lösung finden können. Aber einfach gar nicht zu reagieren - ne, das ist ein Unding!
Da ich kein Geld zu verschenken habe, wird halt widerrufen und Alternate sieht mich nie wieder.

Bei Amazon hatte ich beispielsweise in fast 8 Jahren NIE einen Fall, in dem der Kundenservice nicht SOFORT (und fast immer perfekt) reagiert hätte.
Im Gegenteil, es gab sogar mal den Fall, wo sie sich später noch mal erkundigt haben, ob das Austauschgerät jetzt problemlos funktioniert (war ein Sat-Receiver mit einem Thermofehler nach 6 Monaten). DAS nenne ich Service.
Leider bietet Amazon keine vernünftigen PCs selber an (nur via Marketplace).

Wäre vielleicht eine Idee für PCGH, die PCs zukünftig mit Amazon zu vertreiben. Deren Service ist ja bekanntermaßen Hervorragend.

Grüße von O.M.A. !


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Juli 2012)

Ich denke, man sollte Alternate schon ein bis zwei Tage lassen - zudem springt Marco ja auch noch ein


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juli 2012)

Genau warte doch erstmal die kurze Zeit mal ab, dann kann man immer noch einen anderen Weg beschreiten und wichtigsten Teil des Thraeds entsprechend verschieben ( oder neu erstellen  ). Da der Rest hier nicht passend. Gleich kommt das liebe Frl. Opehlia vorbei


----------



## Mister L (16. Juli 2012)

Hi Marc,

wobei ich mich schon frage, warum ich Geld ausgebe um Zeit zu sparen, und dann 2 Tage warten soll? 

PN an Marco ist raus. Nun warte ich mal ab. Bin ja schonmal froh, daß wenigstens jemand von PCGH reagiert hat.

Wenn sich morgen nichts klärt geht das Teil halt zurück. Dann sind ja auch schon 5 Tage von den 14 Tagen Rücktrittsrecht abgelaufen.
Dann wirds langsam eng....

Inzwischen kam auch gerade eine Email von Alternate (als Reaktion auf den Call-Back-Service), die nach einer Fehlerbeschreibung fragt, da angeblich keine meiner Email angekommen seien.
Oh Gott.... 

Vielleicht erreicht ja Marco was - wäre ja schön....


----------



## Mister L (17. Juli 2012)

So,

die Antwort von Alternate ist da:
Der Fehler liegt wohl an einer Microsoft-Software die Alternate verwendet um die Installation zu "versiegeln", damit der Kunde bei Erstbenutzung diverse Daten eingeben muß.

Der gute Mann von Alternate gibt zu, daß diese Software wohl Fehler verursachen kann. Selbst wenn sie (Alternate) den PC neu installieren würden, müßten sie ihn danach (laut Microsoft-Bestimmungen) neu versiegeln und dabei könnte der Fehler erneut auftreten.
Interessante Info. D.h. auf Deutsch: JEDER der so einen PC kauft, KANN theoretisch das gleiche Pech haben, wie ich.
Diesen PC zu bestellen ist also ein Glücksspiel!

Lösung laut Alternate: Komplettes System neu installieren.

Super! Also geht das Teil zurück.
Schade, da hätte ich etwas mehr Unterstützung oder zumindestens eine nette Entschuldigung (und ggf. eine kleine Wiedergutmachung) erwartet. Aber nix...
Da scheint auch Marco nichts machen zu können.

Nie wieder Alternate!


----------



## -MIRROR- (17. Juli 2012)

Aber wirklich, das ist ja wohl das besch******* was ich je zu Komplett-PCs gehört habe. Wirklich Alternate, das geht gar nicht.

Danke für die info, die Dinger werde ich auf keinen Fall empfehlen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Juli 2012)

Das kann einmal passieren, deswegen gleich Alternate und alle PCGH-PCs zu verteufeln, halte ich für übertrieben.


----------



## Mister L (17. Juli 2012)

Hi Marc,

Da hast Du nicht ganz unrecht. Zumindest was PCGH angeht 

Aber Alternate ist nach der Nummer für mich absolut durch! 

Die hätten doch weißgott bei so einem (wie sie selber zugegeben haben) vom Kunden unverschuldeten Fehler kulanter und hilfsbereiter sein müssen.
Eine Entschuldigung und vielleicht ein Gutschein (wo ich eh noch vorhabe einen neuen 24" Monitor zu kaufen) hätten Wunder gewirkt und dem Kunden (mir) signalisiert "tut uns echt leid, wir wollen daß sie zufrieden sind".
So signalisiert mir Alternate: "ist halt dein Pech, haupsache wir haben die Kohle, installier doch selber alles neu, geht uns am A... vorbei".
Ist für mich absolut unverständlich, wie man sich so kundenunfreundlich verhalten kann!

Nun werde ich also doch selber tätig werden und mir euren schönen PC eigenhändig zusammenstellen.
Da ich momentan aber leider keine Zeit habe, muß ich damit noch etwas warten (auch bis die Kohle von Alternate zurück gekommen ist).
Das hat ja auch den Vorteil, daß die Komponenten derweil wieder etwas billiger werden. 

Mal schaun, ob ich irgendwo im Handel das neue PCGH-Sonderheft zu kaufen bekomme, daß mir sicher gute Dienste dabei leisten kann.
Gibts das eigentlich irgendwo zum Download zu kaufen?

Gruß


----------



## skyscraper (17. Juli 2012)

...oder du erstellst dir hier im Forum einen Beratungsthread.


----------



## Mister L (17. Juli 2012)

Hi sky,

gute Idee.
Im normalen PCGH-Extreme-Forum oder gibt es irgendwo dazu ein Unterforum?

Danke & Gruß


----------



## skyscraper (17. Juli 2012)

Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung

Hier absetzen


----------



## -MIRROR- (17. Juli 2012)

Mister L schrieb:


> Hi Marc,
> 
> Da hast Du nicht ganz unrecht. Zumindest was PCGH angeht
> 
> ...



/sign

Hier: Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung

erstellst du den Thread


----------



## Mister L (18. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

es hat sich jetzt doch noch alles zum Guten gewendet!

Dank Marcos Einsatz (und vielleicht auch dem Feedback hier im Forum) hat Alternate sich nett entschuldigt und noch eine kleine Entschädigung (Gutschein) springen lassen. 

Außerdem konnte ich mit dem zuständigen Abteilungsleiter noch aushandeln, das die Rücktrittsfrist in diesem Fall verlängert wird, so daß ich den Rechner nach der Neuinstallation ausführlich testen kann.
Wenn ich dann immer noch vom Kauf zurücktreten möchte, kann ich das ohne "Wenn und Aber" und der Rechner würde dann sogar abgeholt werden (Kaufpreis inkl. Expressversand würde komplett erstattet werden).
Sollte in der Garantiezeit sonst irgend etwas passieren wird der Rechner auch abgeholt bzw. ich kann auch nur die betroffenen Komponenten zum Tausch einschicken.

Ein - wie ich finde - sehr fairer Kompromiss, mit dem ich jetzt gut leben kann (vorausgesetzt der Rechner funzt nach Neuinstallation problemlos - was ich aber mal annehme).
Ich werde also heute Abend mal alles neu aufsetzten und hoffe, daß die Geschichte dann damit erledigt ist.

Danke an alle, die sich hier bei der Sache eingebracht haben.
Ein besonderer Dank an Marco und PCGH!


----------



## skyscraper (18. Juli 2012)

Viel Glück!


----------



## -MIRROR- (18. Juli 2012)

Mister L schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es hat sich jetzt doch noch alles zum Guten gewendet!
> 
> ...



Schön, dass die Geschichte noch ein HappyEnd gefunden hat. So sollte es laufen.


----------



## x^2 (2. August 2012)

Da der alte ja mittlerweile ausverkauft ist - plant ihr noch 'nen neuen PC mit der 7870 oder bleibt's bei den Nvidia-Karten im Preissegment bis knapp über 1000?


----------

